# em0 kernel panic ?



## vso1 (Jul 31, 2010)

I have 2 intel nics 

1 is sending intermittent "data" the other one just bought  (intel CT, PCIe nic 1000) 
installed the intel provided 8.x module/driver 

whenever i do `ifconfig em0 x.x.x.x netmask x.x.x.x` freebsd panic's and 
with RX ring hdr and it dies .. 


ps the other network card was first in an other machine (esxi) and had the same issues 
I see now .. 

how do i change back to de freebsd provided driver ?


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm assuming you're loading the if_em module per Intel's instructions, so:
When you boot next/escape to a loader prompt (option 6, I believe), and type [cmd=""]unload[/cmd]
[cmd=""]load kernel[/cmd]
When your system is up and running, edit the 
	
	



```
if_em_load="YES"
```
 line out of your /boot/loader.conf.

The em(4) driver should be in the GENERIC kernel, so you shouldn't have to do anything to use it besides configure the interface.

*If you're not running GENERIC & you've removed "device em"*, remove the intel provided driver (it should be in /boot/modules/if_em.ko), and load the driver from /boot/kernel/if_em.ko.

If the intel provided driver overwrote your /boot/kernel/if_em.ko, then 
make sure you have the kernel sources in /usr/src/sys/
`# cd /usr/src/sys/modules/em/ && make obj depend all install`
put the 
	
	



```
if_em_load="YES"
```
 back into your /boot/loader.conf
reboot


----------



## vso1 (Aug 1, 2010)

error still there  
I did: 
1) remove line from /boot/loader.conf
2) intel overwrites /boot/kernel/if_em.ko (checked install) 
assuming the the following overwrites intell's driver install  
3) `# cd /usr/src/sys/modules/em/ && make obj depend all install`

but unfortunally I still get the "RX ring initiliazation hdr" kernel panic 
ps I build my kernel with em driver included

so if I did correct where is the error I got 2 EM nic's in the machine 
the other (em1) doesn't error when I set an IP (it has an other issue)


----------



## fronclynne (Aug 1, 2010)

Hmm, this does look like something you might want to try asking on freebsd-questions@, though they'll probably want the output of dmesg(8), & pciconf(8) ([cmd=""]pciconf -lv[/cmd]), which you should probably post here as well.


----------



## vso1 (Aug 1, 2010)

```
pciconf -lv
```
 gives: 


```
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:      class=0x060000 card=0x82f11043 chip=0x96001022 rev=0x00         hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices (AMD)'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
pcib1@pci0:0:1:0:       class=0x060400 card=0x82f11043 chip=0x96021043 rev=0x00         hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Asustek Computer Inc.'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib2@pci0:0:9:0:       class=0x060400 card=0x82f11043 chip=0x96081022 rev=0x00         hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices (AMD)'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib3@pci0:0:10:0:      class=0x060400 card=0x82f11043 chip=0x96091022 rev=0x00         hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices (AMD)'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
ahci0@pci0:0:17:0:      class=0x010601 card=0x82ef1043 chip=0x43911002 rev=0x00         hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc. / Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.'
    device     = 'SB700 SATA Controller [AHCI mode]'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SATA
ohci0@pci0:0:18:0:      class=0x0c0310 card=0x82ef1043 chip=0x43971002 rev=0x00         hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc. / Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.'
    device     = 'SB700 USB OHCI0 Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ohci1@pci0:0:18:1:      class=0x0c0310 card=0x82ef1043 chip=0x43981002 rev=0x00         hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc. / Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.'
    device     = 'Standard OpenHCD USB-Hostcontroller (SB700)'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ehci0@pci0:0:18:2:      class=0x0c0320 card=0x82ef1043 chip=0x43961002 rev=0x00         hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc. / Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.'
    device     = 'SB700 USB EHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ohci2@pci0:0:19:0:      class=0x0c0310 card=0x82ef1043 chip=0x43971002 rev=0x00         hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc. / Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.'
    device     = 'SB700 USB OHCI0 Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ohci3@pci0:0:19:1:      class=0x0c0310 card=0x82ef1043 chip=0x43981002 rev=0x00         hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc. / Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.'
    device     = 'Standard OpenHCD USB-Hostcontroller (SB700)'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ehci1@pci0:0:19:2:      class=0x0c0320 card=0x82ef1043 chip=0x43961002 rev=0x00         hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc. / Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.'
    device     = 'SB700 USB EHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
none0@pci0:0:20:0:      class=0x0c0500 card=0x82ef1043 chip=0x43851002 rev=0x3a         hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc. / Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.'
    device     = 'ATI SMBus (ATI RD600/RS600)'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
atapci0@pci0:0:20:1:    class=0x01018a card=0x82ef1043 chip=0x439c1002 rev=0x00         hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc. / Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.'
    device     = 'PATA 133 Controller (SB7xx)'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
isab0@pci0:0:20:3:      class=0x060100 card=0x82ef1043 chip=0x439d1002 rev=0x00         hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc. / Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.'
    device     = 'SB700 LPC host controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
pcib4@pci0:0:20:4:      class=0x060401 card=0x00000000 chip=0x43841002 rev=0x00         hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc. / Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.'
    device     = 'IXP SB600 PCI to PCI Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
ohci4@pci0:0:20:5:      class=0x0c0310 card=0x82ef1043 chip=0x43991002 rev=0x00         hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc. / Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.'
    device     = 'SB700 USB OHCI2 Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
hostb1@pci0:0:24:0:     class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x11001022 rev=0x00         hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices (AMD)'
    device     = 'Athlon64/Opteron/Sempron (K8 Family) HyperTransport Technology         Configuration'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb2@pci0:0:24:1:     class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x11011022 rev=0x00         hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices (AMD)'
    device     = 'Athlon64/Opteron/Sempron (K8 Family) Address Map'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb3@pci0:0:24:2:     class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x11021022 rev=0x00         hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices (AMD)'
    device     = 'Athlon64/Opteron/Sempron (K8 Family) DRAM Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb4@pci0:0:24:3:     class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x11031022 rev=0x00         hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices (AMD)'
    device     = 'Athlon64/Opteron/Sempron (K8 Family) Miscellaneous Control'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
vgapci0@pci0:1:5:0:     class=0x030000 card=0x82f11043 chip=0x96101002 rev=0x00         hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc. / Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.'
    device     = 'ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics (RS780)'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
em0@pci0:2:0:0: class=0x020000 card=0xa01f8086 chip=0x10d38086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Intel 82574L Gigabit Ethernet Controller (82574L)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
re0@pci0:3:0:0: class=0x020000 card=0x83851043 chip=0x816810ec rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor'
    device     = 'Gigabit Ethernet NIC(NDIS 6.0) (RTL8168/8111/8111c)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
em1@pci0:4:6:0: class=0x020000 card=0x13768086 chip=0x107c8086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Copper) rev 5 (82541PI)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
atapci1@pci0:4:7:0:     class=0x010400 card=0x00011103 chip=0x00081103 rev=0x07         hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Triones Technologies Inc. (HighPoint)'
    device     = 'HPT374 Rocket 154x/1640, RocketRAID 154x/1640 RAID EIDE Contro        ller'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = RAID
atapci2@pci0:4:7:1:     class=0x010400 card=0x00011103 chip=0x00081103 rev=0x07         hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Triones Technologies Inc. (HighPoint)'
    device     = 'HPT374 Rocket 154x/1640, RocketRAID 154x/1640 RAID EIDE Contro        ller'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = RAID
```


----------



## vso1 (Aug 2, 2010)

ps I was running 8.1-rc2 now upgraded to 8.1-release (gone try that) 

how do I add things from HEAD ?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 2, 2010)

You don't. You either _run_ HEAD (now 9-CURRENT), or you _wait_ for stuff to be backported to 8-STABLE. Library differences and other incompatibilities between these major versions precludes lifting code from the one and running it in the other without porting.


----------

